

EBay issues, then deletes call to change passwords - robaato
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/21/us-ebay-password-idUSBREA4K0B420140521
Anyone know what&#x27;s going on?
======
jcr
Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7777182)

